# building my first guitar.



## SnowBlind (Feb 26, 2006)

Do you think I can finish an entire guitar with just having an elec jig saw, a drill, and sand paper?


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

as much as I would like to say yes, thats going to be very difficult. However, if you have a drill press (not a hand drill) and a decent set of forstner bits, that almost does away with the need for a router. There are a lot of thigns you can do with the tools you have, but its going to take longer and perhaps require a lot more hand work (and more skill) to get things accurate.

Pick something easy and go with that first...

AJC


----------



## SnowBlind (Feb 26, 2006)

ajcoholic said:


> as much as I would like to say yes, thats going to be very difficult. However, if you have a drill press (not a hand drill) and a decent set of forstner bits, that almost does away with the need for a router. There are a lot of thigns you can do with the tools you have, but its going to take longer and perhaps require a lot more hand work (and more skill) to get things accurate.
> 
> Pick something easy and go with that first...
> 
> AJC


I was thinking for my first project to buy a ready made neck and make the body. That makes things a lot easier. Can I do pocketing with a hand drill? It seems like my hand will fly everywhere though. What do you think?


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Well, thats a good idea (start with a body). Yes, a neck pocket can certainly be done with just a chisel. But, you have to be very accurate, and take your time. Like cutting a hand mortise & tennon joint in a piece of furniture, a neck pocket is 100% possible with minimal hand tools. 

Doing it with a hand drill isnt going to be any good IMO.

Make sure you have a good sharp chisel and the body is clamped down to your table so you can use both hands. mark out your pocket with pencil and accureatly work to those marks.

Actually, On my last two guitars (that were set necks) I did the body mortise with a chisel, drilling the bulk of the wood away first and cleaning it up with a SHARP hand chisel.

AJC


----------



## SnowBlind (Feb 26, 2006)

ajcoholic said:


> Well, thats a good idea (start with a body). Yes, a neck pocket can certainly be done with just a chisel. But, you have to be very accurate, and take your time. Like cutting a hand mortise & tennon joint in a piece of furniture, a neck pocket is 100% possible with minimal hand tools.
> 
> Doing it with a hand drill isnt going to be any good IMO.
> 
> ...


Alright thanks. Ill pm you if I have any questions in the future.


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

Hey Snowblind, Do you have wheels? I'm away for all of May but if you care to wait until June and you don't mind a 2 1/2 drive. You are welcome to come to my place on a weekend and we can get you set up to make a body. What kind of guitar were you thinking of. To make a body minus any special shaping & sanding will take around three hours. The rest can be done with a $10.00 wood rasp and sandpaper. If you want to make the neck as well then you better come on a Friday night and plan to stay the weekend. 

BTW this is a serious offer.


----------



## lolligagger (Feb 4, 2006)

*Sure...why not*

I don't see why not SnowBind...I had tremendous success with just a philips screwdriver, a small hatchet and a pair of channel locks from Canadian Tire. 

You CAN do it!


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

lolligagger said:


> I don't see why not SnowBind...I had tremendous success with just a philips screwdriver, a small hatchet and a pair of channel locks from Canadian Tire.
> 
> You CAN do it!


I've seen better work but it was done by a Pro.


----------



## SnowBlind (Feb 26, 2006)

Lowtones said:


> Hey Snowblind, Do you have wheels? I'm away for all of May but if you care to wait until June and you don't mind a 2 1/2 drive. You are welcome to come to my place on a weekend and we can get you set up to make a body. What kind of guitar were you thinking of. To make a body minus any special shaping & sanding will take around three hours. The rest can be done with a $10.00 wood rasp and sandpaper. If you want to make the neck as well then you better come on a Friday night and plan to stay the weekend.
> 
> BTW this is a serious offer.


Thanks for the offer. But, I want plan and build everything myself. Loligager, how does the instrument play?


----------



## lolligagger (Feb 4, 2006)

*Instrument?*

You called it an _*instrument*_...I'm humbled! Yesterday I couldn't even spell luthier and today I am one.


----------



## SnowBlind (Feb 26, 2006)

lolligagger said:


> You called it an _*instrument*_...I'm humbled! Yesterday I couldn't even spell luthier and today I am one.


And now you can brag, so how does the guitar play?


----------



## lenbone (May 12, 2006)

*Ha Ha*

Lolligagger,Give the poor guy a break...That was pretty funny though !!!!


----------



## jxoco (Jun 5, 2006)

SnowBlind said:


> Do you think I can finish an entire guitar with just having an elec jig saw, a drill, and sand paper?


I have built a body with that and just one more thing,
A sanding drum. It's like a hockey puck with a hole in the center. A sand paper tube slides on the puck and a nut and bolt through the hole is tighened down and that expands the puck rubber and it holds onto the back of the sanding tube. Then the bolt is clamped into the drill chuck. It has $12 for a kit of 3 sizes of puck type things and a couple of grades of sandpaper tubes for each of the puck sizes.

For a much easier time, get a router, mine's more than 20 years old so it does'nt have to be new.


----------



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

ajcoholic said:


> as much as I would like to say yes, thats going to be very difficult. However, if you have a drill press (not a hand drill) and a decent set of forstner bits, that almost does away with the need for a router.


You and your forstner bits...


----------

